# Free rod build class



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you ever wanted to build your own fishing rod? Now you can. I will be offering a free rod build class the first of October. If you have any questions or to sign up please pm or call allan 281-469-9898 ext 2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Class will be on Saturday Oct 21 in Freeport. I still have two spots available.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

If you ever wanted to build your own rod, now is your chance. Saturday October 21 I will be teaching a beginners level rod build class. I have two spots left.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I have two spots remaining


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

keep us updated on dates. Im a shift worker and would love to attend a class or 4


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*rod build class*



[email protected] said:


> Have you ever wanted to build your own fishing rod? Now you can. I will be offering a free rod build class the first of October. If you have any questions or to sign up please pm or call allan 281-469-9898 ext 2


I am taking names for the next class. Will be either the Saturday of the 20th or 27th in January. Please pm your contact info and i will call you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I still have room for a few more builders! This will be the last class till after the fishing show March or April.
Please pm me your cell phone and email if you are interested in Jan 20th class. It is a beginners class and you will leave with the ability to build and repair your own rods.


----------

